# HGSIL In Pregnancy



## Lwalker85 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a patient who will be needing a diagnostic colpo each trimester of pregnancy due to high grade squamous intraepithelial lesion of cervix. I believe the primary diagnosis should be an obstetrics code, then R87.613 as secondary. Any suggestions on the primary obstetrics code?


----------



## jamie@beneficialmb.com (Mar 2, 2016)

O34.40   Maternal care for other abnormalities of cervix, unspecified trimester
O34.41   First trimester
O34.42   Second trimester
O34.43   Third trimester

Hopefully this helps


----------

